# Hacer un Helicóptero sencillo, ¿es sencillo?



## juampi98 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola!
Quería saber si me pueden tirar algunas ideas de qué tan difícil podría ser hacer un helicóptero (el modelo más sencillo, solo que suba y baje no hace falta que gire hacia los costados) pensando hacerlo lo más liviano posible para no necesitar un motor tan potente y seguramente muy caro.
A lo que voy, sería posible levantar un helióptero de telgopor o madera balsa con motores de una lectora de cd o de un disco rígido, o necestaría algo más potente?
Gracias de antemano!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOTILLA (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola Juampi, lo primero necesitas un diseño y para que suba y baje de forma vertical limpiamente tiene que tener el centro de gravedad idoneo ya que aunque el movimiento sea vertical si hay mas peso delante se movera hacia adelante, luego pensar si quieres controlarlo via radio, indrarojos o por cable y si la pregunta es que si es posible pues si es posible dependera del peso del helicoptero y del aire que empujen las palas de este....


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 21, 2010)

Cualquier propela que sople con una fuerza mayor a la que tiene que cargar, se elevara. No se bien que tratas de hacer, pero hay juguetes muy sencillos que hacen eso. Si quieres mantenerlo estatico ahi ya es otro cantar, pues se requiere el modelo de control especifico para tu diseño y ahi ya las cosas son mucho mas complejas.


----------



## ibdali (Feb 21, 2010)

el tema principal es el peso, hay un gran problema con el tema de la bateria, quizas usando una de un mp3 se puede hacer algo.


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 21, 2010)

Gracias por sus mensajes!


MOTILLA dijo:


> Hola Juampi, lo primero necesitas un diseño y para que suba y baje de forma vertical limpiamente tiene que tener el centro de gravedad idoneo ya que aunque el movimiento sea vertical si hay mas peso delante se movera hacia adelante, luego pensar si quieres controlarlo via radio, indrarojos o por cable y si la pregunta es que si es posible pues si es posible dependera del peso del helicoptero y del aire que empujen las palas de este....


Gracias por la explicación, lo que tenemos en mente en el grupo que estamos encargados de este mini-proyecto es realizar primero una especie de OVNI (simil una esfera o platillo) utilizando solo un motor (probaremos con uno de disco rígido) para ver si se puede elevar....si está bien distribuido el peso como decís, debería girar en un eje dado que no tiene el rotor en la cola, que le daría la dirección. Si funciona bien, si nos queda tiempo antes de presentarlo intentaremos agregarle el rotor y hacer un helicóptero "maniobrable" pero sino directamente le agregamos unos leds para que parezca una "esfera voladora luminosa" y lo conectamos a una fuente externa con los cables más livianos que consigamos y para controlar el motor veremos si podemos hacerlo con el puerto paralelo. En su defecto veremos como hacerle el radiocontrol. Ahora, ¿esto está bien pensado como se comportaría la esfera y si alcanzaría con el motor del rígido?
Infinitas Gracias!!!


----------



## ibdali (Feb 21, 2010)

el motor de disco rígido no te va a servir, no tienen suficiente potencia para el uso que le quieres dar. Ademas tiene un peso elevado como para hacerlo "elevar", valga la redundancia...Je!je!!

en las casas que venden este tipo de cosas tienen repuestos, puedes comprar un motor ahí.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 21, 2010)

Usa un motor de vibrador para celular... son de 3V y tienen mucha fuerza... 

Tambien busca en una casa de aeromodelismo una propela de plastico para avion o helicoptero de las mas pequeñas que tengan... tambien puedes intentar desarmar una secadora o algun ventilador de laptop para sacar las aspas y probar si te sirven ....


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2010)

No puedes hacer que giren las aspas o palas del rotor principal sin el agregado e un un "rotor de cola" por aquello del principio de "Acción y Reacción".

Para hacerlo funcionar, en esta dirección:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php
pon "*Supermotor*"


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 22, 2010)

yo creo que hay muy poco estudio al respecto de lo que es un "aparato volador"

muchos han dicho cosas que no me parecen bien:

bateria de mp3
motor de vibrador de celular!!!

con esas 2 cosas no podrian levantar ni 1 pluma...chiquita...de un pollito...

por otra parte las aspas de los coolers tampoco serviran para este proyecto...

la idea no es empujar el aire...sino generar una diferencia de presiones tal que el "aparato" se eleve...tambien se necesita el rotor de cola para la estabilidad...

saludos.


----------



## ibdali (Feb 22, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No puedes hacer que giren las aspas o palas del rotor principal sin el agregado e un un "rotor de cola" por aquello del principio de "Acción y Reacción".
> [/B]"



te equivocas, es totalmente posible, y es mas, desde helicópteros reales hasta de juguetes se han hecho de esta manera.


"DJ DRACO", el rotor de cola no es necesario para que funcione. Y la batería de un mp3 sirve perfectamente, no se si has desarmado estos juguetes pero traen unas totalmente similares. El tema que para lograr mayor tensión habrá que poner por lo menos dos. Y la carga dura extremadamente poco(cuestión de pocos segundos), pero sirve.

con la parte del motor vamos mal, se tendrá que conseguir uno para tal fin, de los nombrados hasta ahora ninguno sirve...................., me parece que la solución es comprar uno........., ya que los que se usan son especiales por su bajo peso y alto rendimiento.

aclaración: la técnica utilizada para evitar el rotor trasero es la de aspas contrarrotatorias, para virar en el eje vertical una disminuye la potencia. Y para los que comentaron,  no se basa en la expulsion del aire sino en la sustentacion de las aspas.

utilizando cualquiera de las dos técnicas el aparato por mas fácil que parezca, son complejos. No es cuestión de poner un motor y un par de aspas. Se deben tener conocimientos suficientes, el rotor de cola no es tan simple como comentan, lograr estabilidad será una de las cosas mas complejas.

De utilizar un rotor trasero, se deben seguir cálculos para darle una ubicación, que varía según el peso, el diseño, etc, etc. No es cuestión de ponerlo un poco atrás y nada mas. Ademas la potencia de este debe ser regulada constantemente, sino en ves de lograr estabilidad se logrará lo contrario.

en la imagen se ve un producto chino que utiliza la técnica que mencioné, mas alla que este tiene mas aspas para dirigirlo.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 22, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> te equivocas, es totalmente posible, y es mas, desde helicópteros reales hasta de juguetes se han hecho de esta manera.


Te estas equivocando vos. Siempre hay que compensar el par, si no te giraria el cuerpo del helicoptero.
La clasica es con rotor de cola, pero tambien se usan *helices contrarrotantes (como la imagen que pusiste)*

Tambien se puede hacer agregando superficies con una ligera inclinacion dentro del flujo de aire --> muy barato pero dificil de maniobrar.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 22, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Te estas equivocando vos. Siempre hay que compensar el par, si no te giraria el cuerpo del helicoptero.
> La clasica es con rotor de cola, pero tambien se usan *helices contrarrotantes (como la imagen que pusiste)*



Efectivamente.... o se añade un rotor de cola o se añade una segunda helice que gire en direccion opuesta a la primera... variando ligeramente la velocidad relativa entre ambas helices se puede lograr que el helicoptero gire sobre su propio eje en una u otra direccion, pero no que avance hacia adelante o hacia atras... .solo que suba o baje

para lograr el movimiento adelante, atras o a los lados se tiene que añadir una tercera helice en la cola que la eleve o descienda y asi lograr el desequilibrio de fuerzas que resulten en el movimiento requerido

En cuanto al motor de celular si funciona... yo tengo un helicoptero que trae 3 motores de celular (2 para helice contrarotante y uno para la elevacion de la cola), tambien he visto ufos que usan 4 motores con 4 helices.... el principio es exactamente el mismo


----------



## g.corallo (Feb 22, 2010)

podes usar un motor a goma


----------



## ibdali (Feb 22, 2010)

*si leen bien mi respuesta*, lo que dije es que no es necesario el rotor de cola, y se puede reemplazar por aspas contrarrotatorias. ya que mas arriba nombraban a el rotor de cola como única solución.

por ello puse "aclaración" en mi respuesta

Lean bien antes de contestar.


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 22, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> te equivocas, es totalmente posible, y es mas, desde helicópteros reales hasta de juguetes se han hecho de esta manera.
> 
> 
> "DJ DRACO", el rotor de cola no es necesario para que funcione. Y la batería de un mp3 sirve perfectamente, no se si has desarmado estos juguetes pero traen unas totalmente similares. El tema que para lograr mayor tensión habrá que poner por lo menos dos. Y la carga dura extremadamente poco(cuestión de pocos segundos), pero sirve.
> ...



Ante todo gracias a todos por sus aportes!!!!!!!!
Pasando en limpio, con el tema de la batería no habría problemas porque de entrada para ver si funciona vamos a usar una fuente externa para ver que tal va.
Ahora, según la imagen que les adjunto sobre un helicóptero con rotores coaxiales, al estar las 2 hélices en el mismo eje, y teniendo que ir una en un sentido y la otra al revés, como podría hacer esto??, porque si están en el mismo eje no lo puedo hacer girar, a no ser que de alguna forma "divida" a la mitad el eje y coloque uno de los motores bajo la hélice de superior....no se me ocurre ..... Sería más factible usar un sistema "Tándem" como se ve aquí ??


----------



## ibdali (Feb 22, 2010)

te doy una idea, seguramente has desarmado un reloj común, sea el de pared o de pulsera. Tienes en un mismo eje, la hora, los minutos y los segundos...........

el tema es que hay un eje dentro de otro..............................


----------



## Limbo (Feb 23, 2010)

> te doy una idea, seguramente has desarmado un reloj común, sea el de pared o de pulsera. Tienes en un mismo eje, la hora, los minutos y los segundos...........
> 
> el tema es que hay un eje dentro de otro..............................


Pero en un reloj giran las manecillas en un mismo sentido, y se necesita que giren en sentido contrario ¿no?

Yo haria lo de eje hueco, y dentro, el otro eje, pero añadiria algun sistema de engranajes que haga girar en el sentido opuesto,¿Como hacerlo? No sé, yo solo te propongo la idea..

Y para la direccion hacia delante y atras, ¿por que no un peso que se puediera mover electronicamente? Y asi desequilibras el peso de la estructura y conseguirias que se moviera horizontalmente..(Es solo una idea)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 23, 2010)

por otra parte realizar un sistema con eje hueco, engranajes de cambio de giro, etc, etc, creo que va a ser mas dificil, caro, y pesado...y terminaremos otra vez en el inicio: 

"las baterias y el motor: van a servir??"

la idea era hacerlo sensillo y funcional, bueno deberiamos copiarle a los chinitos esos sujetos de ojos pequeños alargados que se encargan de hacer lo mismo que el resto del mundo pero mucho mas barato y funcional...

saludos.


----------



## ibdali (Feb 23, 2010)

"Limbo", no hay problema en lo del reloj, ya que  son ejes huecos. Habría que tratar de que el rozamiento de los ejes sea el menor posible..................................

Y lo de la dirección que dices es posible, pero creo que es un poco difícil.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 23, 2010)

> "Limbo", no hay problema en lo del reloj, ya que son ejes huecos. Habría que tratar de que el rozamiento de los ejes sea el menor posible..................................


Pero lo que propones con lo del eje hueco es utilizando dos motores? Yo decia utilizar uno y quitarle peso al conjunto, utilizando algun engranaje que pesa poco, para hacer mover las dos aspas con solo un motor.. 

Me ha gustado este tema.. si se consigue hacer, me hare uno, pero con cables..

Saludos!


----------



## ibdali (Feb 23, 2010)

claro....... lo que digo es utilizando un juego de engranajes. 

Por otro lado lo de los ejes huecos no creo que se complique mucho, ya que son solo dos ejes..................

el tema que todavía seguimos mal..........es con el motor, debe ser liviano y a la misma ves, tiene que tener la suficiente fuerza.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 23, 2010)

> el tema que todavía seguimos mal..........es con el motor, debe ser liviano y a la misma ves, tiene que tener la suficiente fuerza.


¿Y un motor de ventilador de mano?


----------



## ibdali (Feb 23, 2010)

sino te entiendo mal, los de ventilador de mano llevan el típico motorcito de juguete, si es ese.................no tiene suficiente fuerza.........sin embargo he visto algunos iguales pero de tamaño mayor................realmente habría que hacer algunas pruebas para ver si sirven............
Un tema que no se ha tratado es...... de donde se sacan las aspas??????

un buena opción seria comprar directamente el repuesto de los helicopteros chinos...........................


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 23, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> sino te entiendo mal, los de ventilador de mano llevan el típico motorcito de juguete, si es ese.................no tiene suficiente fuerza.........sin embargo he visto algunos iguales pero de tamaño mayor................realmente habría que hacer algunas pruebas para ver si sirven............
> Un tema que no se ha tratado es...... de donde se sacan las aspas??????
> 
> un buena opción seria comprar directamente el repuesto de los helicopteros chinos...........................



Para las aspas, encontré una web que te explica bien el largo y el ángulo de ataque que deben tener, por lo que no creo que sea tan dificil de armar...
Voy a googlear un poco sobre el mecanismo de ejes huecos que me recomiendan, para interiorizarme más en el tema.
En el peor de los casos, utilizando 2 motores, funcionaría el sistema tándem?, les adjunto una foto de un modelito!!!
Gracias denuevo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Limbo (Feb 23, 2010)

> de donde se sacan las aspas??????


Lo ideal yo creo seria comprarlas como repuesto, como dices.
Y el motor creo que lo mejor seria tambien coprarlo, y te dejas de problemas para encontrar uno..


----------



## ibdali (Feb 23, 2010)

"juampi98", no te recomiendo los dos motores, por el peso...................

otra cosa que hay que tener en cuenta..............dijiste que en un primer momento usarías cables, pero estos te perjudicaran mucho el movimiento.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 23, 2010)

ya edite mi mensaje...pero sigo pensando que a veces se nos zafan (a todos) algunas frases duras...

saludos


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 23, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> "juampi98", no te recomiendo los dos motores, por el peso...................
> 
> otra cosa que hay que tener en cuenta..............dijiste que en un primer momento usarías cables, pero estos te perjudicaran mucho el movimiento.



Si, lo de los cables lo pensé pero lamentablemente lo tenemos que controlar por Visual Basic, una vez que ande después si le podemos hacer un radiodcontrol.
Voy a averiguar en una casa de aeromodelismo a ver que me recomiendan por los motores y las aspas, y en el peor de los casos voy probando con motores de compresores o algo más potente.
Ahora que ya tenemos pensado el proyecto, arrancamos el armado....cuando lo tenga andando lo filmo y subo el video 
Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola, la verdad es un lindo proyecto, yo soy tecnico aeronautico, estuve leyendo los comentarios y hay unas cuantas cosas a tener en cuanta:

El tema de los motores, lo primero es la relacion peso potencia, si el motor no es capas de llevantarse solo menos elevar el fuselaje.
poner mas motores es agregar peso pero tambien empuje, asi que se estaria agregando mas potencia para poder elevar el hlicoptero en definitiva.

Por otro lado los rotores, el rotor principal es el encargado de generar la sustentacion, este transforma el torque y rpm del motor en empuje, es un punto critico ya que si tenemos un motor potente con una helice de poca eficiencia tampoco nos servira. yo recomendaria la configuracion de dos helices en tandem por el tema de la estabilidad, y por que tendriamos mayor empuje que con una helice y un motor, ponerlas en el mismo eje es complejo, y el rotor de cola lo descartaria por que los calculos nesesarios para la ubicacion y potencia son bastante complejos mas que nada por las fuerzas giroscopicas del rotor principal.

la elevacion, los helicopteros normales (no aeromodelos) posen un complicado sistema de platos y varillas para variar el angulo de ataque de las palas, un plato varia el angulo de ataque del conjunto (elevacion o descenso) y el otro varia el angulo de ataque de cada pala independientemente, esta variacion independiente se usa para avanzar, retroceder y girar. se utiliza este sistema para mantener constantes la rpm del rotor y de la turbina que lo mueve.
Por el tamaño del proyecto esto es casi imposible de construir, por eso se usa la variacion de las rpm del rotor para variar el empuje y asi subir o bajar, este metodo complica el diseño del rotor por que en ves de tener una rpm estatica hay que trabajar en un rango de rpm. 

en definitiva lo principal es el conjunto motor-rotor y como controlarlo, el tema de la estabilidad es complejo, con rotor de cola no creo que consigan buenos resultados, con dos rotores tandem me parece mejor pero estos deben girar en sentido contrario y estar sincronizados, si no lo estan solo conseguiran caidas.

recomiendo ir a unacas de aeromodelismo, mas que nada por los rotores, no tengo idea de precios, y ver de conseguir algun diseño con vastantes datos para empesar.

Mucha suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Miren estos enlaces que me encontre:

http://www.proxflyer.com/meny.htm
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6087078&postcount=24


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 23, 2010)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola, la verdad es un lindo proyecto, yo soy tecnico aeronautico, estuve leyendo los comentarios y hay unas cuantas cosas a tener en cuanta:
> 
> El tema de los motores, lo primero es la relacion peso potencia, si el motor no es capas de llevantarse solo menos elevar el fuselaje.
> poner mas motores es agregar peso pero tambien empuje, asi que se estaria agregando mas potencia para poder elevar el hlicoptero en definitiva.
> ...



Impecable la explicación, muchas gracias!!!!
Una sola duda, le daría mas estabilidad utilizar un modelo que tenga en cada uno de los 2 rotores, 2 hélices?, como el de la imagen que adjunto.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Feb 23, 2010)

hola juampi98, el concepto de tener dos rotores contra rotativos en el mismo eje o en tandem es que con esto los momentos que genera cada uno se anulan entre si y la resultante de momento te da cero, si no son iguales o no estan sincronizados el momento resultante no es cero y el helicoptero gira hacia un lado o el otro.

yo creo que tienen 4 rotores para ganar mas empuje, al tener mayor superficie en el rotor este produce mas empuje a mismas rpm, pero requiere de un motor mar potente que un rotor de menos superficie.

lo que puede ser que este para ganar estabilidad son las varillas metalicas que se ven por encima de cada rotor, supongo que seran para balancearlos, fijate que unicamente hay dos varillas por lo que supongo que los rotores de cada eje no son contrarotativos.

fijate en la foto de la primera pagina, la del helicoptero chino, que cada rotor tiene unas palas mas pequeñas encima, estas son para compensar aerodinamicamente al rotor principal y hacerlo mas estable, las vi en muchos helicopteros a radio control.


----------



## ibdali (Feb 23, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ya edite mi mensaje...pero sigo pensando que a veces se nos zafan (a todos) algunas frases duras...
> 
> saludos



todo ok "DJ DRACO".....


"juampi98", algo que no te pregunte,  de que tamaño estamos hablando????

como los juguetes chinos o mas grande???

estaba pensando que hacerlo mas grande  simplificaría algunas cosas, ya que hay que tener mucha pero mucha habilidad para trabajar en un tamaño muy reducido


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 23, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> todo ok "DJ DRACO".....
> 
> 
> "juampi98", algo que no te pregunte,  de que tamaño estamos hablando????
> ...



El tema es que más tamaño es + Peso, por ende vamos a necesitar + Potencia => motor + grande, por lo que vamos a usar el tamaño del chino


----------



## ibdali (Feb 23, 2010)

"juampi98", tienes razón, sin  embargo creo  que se te  hará mas facil conseguir los componentes en un tamaño mayor.

adjunto la foto de un motor utilizado a tal fin, esto es lo que se debe usar, ya que tiene la suficiente potencia para elevar su peso y algo adicional también.

ademas estos motores(algunos) traen mas de una potencia, cosa que facilitará el diseño de los engranajes.

el de la primera imagan trae una velocidad y es mas chico y bataro, los otros dos ya son mas grandes y traen dos velocidades, y son mas caros.

bueno, me he entretenido en este tema y he estado averiguando.....las baterias que se usan son de 11v hasta 14v y una capacidad aproximada de 2450mAh. adjunto una foto.

El peso del motor es de aproximadamente 60g(el mas grande de la foto que mostré).


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 24, 2010)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> hola juampi98, el concepto de tener dos rotores contra rotativos en el mismo eje o en tandem es que con esto los momentos que genera cada uno se anulan entre si y la resultante de momento te da cero, si no son iguales o no estan sincronizados el momento resultante no es cero y el helicoptero gira hacia un lado o el otro.
> 
> yo creo que tienen 4 rotores para ganar mas empuje, al tener mayor superficie en el rotor este produce mas empuje a mismas rpm, pero requiere de un motor mar potente que un rotor de menos superficie.
> 
> ...


Entonces, en el caso de que con 2 motores en tándem no pueda elevarse, utilizar 4 motores podría dar más empuje?, te adjunto una imagen de como podría ser el diseño (en la miniatura). Igualmente para saber si estamos escogiendo el motor correcto, al añadirle una de las hélices que vamos a utilizar y alimentarlo con su tensión nominal debería elevarse sólo?
Gracias


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ya te han dicho que no depende del numero de motores ni del tamaño de los mismos, sino de la relación peso/potencia del conjunto.

Un motor grande, no significa, necesariamente, más potente. En aeromodelismo se requieren motores de bajo peso y gran potencia.

El éxito del diseño dependerá de si los dos motores tienen la potencia adecuada para elevar su propio peso (+ las baterias+ el peso de los mecanismos+el peso del fuselaje), y del diseño de las hélices. En mercadolibre se encuentran motores eléctricos y baterías para aeromodelismo, así como palas de repuesto. A modo de ejemplo:
http://articulo.deremate.com.co/MCO...ra-esky-big-lama-21cm-e-sky-lama-tipo-ayb-_JM
http://articulo.deremate.com.co/MCO...ess-outruner-turnigy-28-30-azj-14a-1100kv-_JM


----------



## Dario (Feb 24, 2010)

¿y que tal este? en este enlace estan los planos y la circuiteria y lleva un solo motor..
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=394375&page=4


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 25, 2010)

no hay pensando en un motor de combustion interna????????? ahi si no hay dudas a potencia...


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 25, 2010)

D@rio dijo:


> ¿y que tal este? en este enlace estan los planos y la circuiteria y lleva un solo motor..
> http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=394375&page=4
> Ver el archivo adjunto 29718



La idea se evitar que gire como loco usando 2 motores, pero en el peor de los casos es una opción 

Cambiando de tema, fui a la casa de aeromodelismo y me dijeron que las hélices las tengo que hacer yo adaptándolas al diseño, así que me voy a poner a leer un poco!!!!

Para los motores, estuve leyendo este tutorial http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127606 y me interesa la parte del principio, hasta donde dice "Test Results"......supuestamente a un motor de una lectora de cd (DC), lo pasa de estrella a triángulo para aumentar mucho la potencia......Esto es posible en DC?
Gracias!


----------



## Dario (Feb 25, 2010)

pero no me digas que no esta bueno jeje... apesar que gira como loco... XD


----------



## ibdali (Feb 25, 2010)

dos cosas:

1) si el motor no tiene fuerza para elevarse,  de ninguna forma lograrás hacerlo. Y lo que dices no se aplica a CC.

2) Busca en internet donde vende helicópteros y ellos te venden el repuesto, y te evitas hacerlas, ya que es un punto crítico.


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 25, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> dos cosas:
> 
> 1) si el motor no tiene fuerza para elevarse, de ninguna forma lograrás hacerlo. Y lo que dices no se aplica a CC.
> 
> 2) Busca en internet donde vende helicópteros y ellos te venden el repuesto, y te evitas hacerlas, ya que es un punto crítico.


 
O sea que para vos es imposible que se eleve con un motor de continua?
Porque según el test del tuto que nombre, le da esto: 6V, 2.4A, Thrust 83g, 3720rpm. Supongo que hasta ahí es un motor de continua común que le cambio el bobinado a triángulo y alimento por 2 de los extremos, no es así?.


----------



## Dario (Feb 25, 2010)

y ya vieron este???  http://ich1102-2sem2007-g8.blogspot.com/2007/11/informe-de-avance-coanda-ufo.html 
tambien usa un solo motor y utiliza el efecto coanda para elevarse. ahi estan tambien los planos y no parece tan complicado, miren este video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXVtUCABiv8


----------



## Limbo (Feb 25, 2010)

> y ya vieron este???  http://ich1102-2sem2007-g8.blogspot....oanda-ufo.html
> tambien usa un solo motor y utiliza el efecto coanda para elevarse. ahi estan tambien los planos y no parece tan complicado, miren este video.


Me ha gustado la idea, ¿pero como se haria para que girara? No dice nada en esa web..


----------



## Dario (Feb 25, 2010)

aqui http://www.ufo-science.com/uk/downloads/pdf/coanda_saucer.pdf  y aqui http://jlnlabs.online.fr/gfsuav/gfsuavn01a.htm hay mas detalles, el unico inconveniente es que estan en ingles, pero una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.
si te fijas en las aletas que tiene al rededor, hay al menos tres de cada lado que se ocupan del giro. despues estan los alerones de abajo que se ocupan de hacer que valla hacia adelante, atras, o a los costados izquierdo y derecho.
saludosss


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 25, 2010)

D@rio dijo:


> aqui http://www.ufo-science.com/uk/downloads/pdf/coanda_saucer.pdf y aqui http://jlnlabs.online.fr/gfsuav/gfsuavn01a.htm hay mas detalles, el unico inconveniente es que estan en ingles, pero una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.
> si te fijas en las aletas que tiene al rededor, hay al menos tres de cada lado que se ocupan del giro. despues estan los alerones de abajo que se ocupan de hacer que valla hacia adelante, atras, o a los costados izquierdo y derecho.
> saludosss


 
La verdad, viéndolo con más detenimiento es bastante más complicado que el helicóptero en tandem original, controlar los alerones independientemente va a ser mucho más complicado que poner los 2 motores del Heli. Igual gracias por el aporte!

*Agradecería si alguien me puede confirmar si el motor de lectora que "potencian" en este tuto* http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127606 hasta donde dice "test results..." *sigue siendo de continua* (porque más adelante lo transforma en brushless, pero teniendo que usar un ESC, cosa que quiero evitar) y se alimentaría por 2 de los 3 extremos del triángulo con DC.
Gracias!!


----------



## Dario (Feb 25, 2010)

el brushless sigue siendo de continua y si, se necesita un variador  esc como el circuito que muestran ahi para poder hacerlo funcionar. yo te recomiendo que no te compliques y compres unos motores asi http://www.mirax.cl/detalles.php?codigo=62
y sus respectivos variadores. por si te queres ahorrar unos manguitos en los variadores, te recomiendo que los hagas vos mismo. este que esta aqui  http://www.designsoft.com.au/ahome/rc/PIC-ESC/ESC.html es muy bueno, yo hice dos para mi proyecto de helicoptero que por ahora esta en standby.
saludosss


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 26, 2010)

pero esos kit's de robotica y autotrónica salen mas caros que comprarse un BMW 0Km

ahora bien de fabricarlos tenemos que hablar de mucha tecnologia e ingenieria...porque hace falta tornear, fresar, soldar, y hacer electronica tambien


aunque esta muy bueno el video


----------



## ibdali (Feb 26, 2010)

Pero en Internet venden repuestos a bajo costo, cada aspa sale $10, cosa que no es cara y te asegurar que va a andar Ok!!

solo es cuestión de adaptarlas, ya que son para un modelo especifico



juampi98 dijo:


> O sea que para vos es imposible que se eleve con un motor de continua?
> Porque según el test del tuto que nombre, le da esto: 6V, 2.4A, Thrust 83g, 3720rpm. Supongo que hasta ahí es un motor de continua común que le cambio el bobinado a triángulo y alimento por 2 de los extremos, no es así?.



No!!, digo que tiene que ser un motor específico para tal fin, sino de ninguna manera va a tener la potencia para elevarse.


----------



## saiwor (Feb 26, 2010)

alguien a pensado usar motor brushell electrico,,, eso si,,, se lo levanta como si nada al helicoptero.
**********
Yo intente hacer un helicopero pequeño hace años no me resulto, tengo en mis manos un motor emitacion a brushell (de esos chinos) caracteristicas: 18V./9000rpm......... con este motor intentee hacer volar con heli... (tambien depende mucho de palas) ni el motor se pudia elevarse, lo deje asi botado.

Ahora quiero hacer un aeromodelo (avion) es mas facil de construir a comparacion del helicoptero.


----------



## gca (Feb 26, 2010)

Miren yo tambien soy tecnico aeronautico como uno de los que postio que esta muy asertado en lo que dijo. Lo que yo puedo aportar es que con mas motores mejor en cuanto estabilidad, control de la direcion del helicoptero y sustentacion ya que cada motor podria levantar su peso y algo mas para el fuselaje , entonces cada motor levanta su peso tranki y entre todos levantan mucho mas tranquilo el fuselaje, en cambio un solo motor tiene que levantar su peso y ademas todo el fuselaje.
 En cuanto a las aspas , les voy a explicar en sintesis como funsiona, las aspas tienen una forma aerodinamica similar a la de un ala de un avion, esto es devido a que el avion o helicoptero no se empuja del viento que expulsa sino de la diferencia de presion por arriva y por debajo del aspa o ala como explicaron arriva, esta forma aerodinamica lo que hace es que el aire se divida y pase por debajo y por encima del aspa, al dividirse la parte de aire q pase por arriva lo hara mucho mas lento de la que pase por debajo produciendo una diferencia de presion y haciendo que haya un empuje hacia arriva.
 Yo les recomiendo que si la van a hacer las hagan en madera balsa y le den la forma apropiada lijandola. Busquen en google algun modelo. Yo creo que si ponen perfil aspa helicoptero algo aparecera.
 Tambien hay que tener en cuenta el angulo de las aspas (angulo del borde de ataque) si modificas el angulo estas modificando la velocidad/potencia de las aspas, esto fijate segun el motor y las RPM que tenga, tambien fijate de hacer un reductor en caso de muchas RPM asi obtendrias mas potencia que es lo crucial.

Bueno cualquier cosa posteo.

Saludos


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 27, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> Pero en Internet venden repuestos a bajo costo, cada aspa sale $10, cosa que no es cara y te asegurar que va a andar Ok!!
> 
> solo es cuestión de adaptarlas, ya que son para un modelo especifico
> 
> ...



Ahhh está 

*saiwor:* sí, por lo que vi con motores brushless se puede haecr fácil, pero lo quiero dejar para última instancia por un tema de costos (tendría que conseguir el ESC también) y de peso, ya que si uso 2 motores de continua alimentados por la fuente externa ya voy a tener 2 cables (eso si, de la menor seccion posible sin que se derritan) para cada motor, o sea que el  helicóptero va a tener que volar con 4 cablecitos (en el caso de 2 motores) que si usara los brushless serían 6.

*KiuKIV: *Buenísima tu explicación!!!  por lo que pude investigar, las aspas de los helicópteros generalemente son planas y con ángulo de ataque muy pequeño. Esto favorece el tema de la sustentación que el ángulo de ataque sea pequeño??
Y una cosa más, para elegir el motor, si yo le pongo una hélice a uno de los motores debería elevarse?? Porque debería elevar su peso, pero el efecto giroscopio no perjudicaría que suba o debería ascender??
_Gracias!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## DANDY (Feb 27, 2010)

*D@rio* al parecer en el link que pusiste del grupo 8 jamas culminaron su proyecto mas bien se intentaron copiar de la pagina en ingles http://jlnlabs.online.fr/gfsuav/gfsuavn01a.htm   .. la verdad es que parece sencillo .. pero va a tomar  varias semanas realizar este proyecto, yo alguna vez intente hacerme un helicoptero con ventilador pero nisiquiera se levantaba a si mismo... personalmente me quiero hacer uno pero primero voy a buscar un motor adecuado y aspas adecuadas


----------



## Dario (Feb 27, 2010)

DANDY dijo:


> *D@rio* al parecer en el link que pusiste del grupo 8 jamas culminaron su proyecto mas bien se intentaron copiar de la pagina en ingles http://jlnlabs.online.fr/gfsuav/gfsuavn01a.htm ..


 
si, es verdad. nunca parecen haber culminado el proyecto pero, viendo los resultados de jnlabs, no me quedan dudas de que funcione... ami no me parece tan complicado ese proyecto, yo creo que teniendo todos los materiales a disposicion, se puede hacer sin ningun problema.
viendo que la idea primera era hacer un helicoptero sencillo, aqui pongo otro link con un proyecto asi, que si se culmino y funciono por los videos que tiene, muy bien
http://www.angelfire.com/blues/heli_project/
esta muy bueno.
saludosss


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Feb 27, 2010)

"al dividirse la parte de aire q pase por arriva lo hara mucho mas lento de la que pase por debajo produciendo una diferencia de presion y haciendo que haya un empuje hacia arriva."

Hola KiuKiv, disculpa que te corrija pero el aire que circula por el extrados (arriva) circula mas rapido, al circular mas rapido se reduce la presion estatica y se genera una fuerza perpendicular al perfil, Sustentacion. Yo optaria por comprar las palas y no hacerlas, por que al ser un rotor costaria demasiado balancearlo y seria muy inestable.
si no te molesta, donde estudiaste? Newbery, Palomar, Quilmes, yo me recivi en el INAC-CIATA en moron.

Juampi98, el por que de que las aspas sean planas es facilidad de construccion, si poseen un perfil aerodinamico aumenta mucho su rendimiento. El angulo de ataque es clave para definir la sustentacion de un perfil, a mayor angulo de ataque mayor diferencia de velocidad de circulacion de aire entre extardos (arriba) e intrados (abajo) y mayor sustentacion, el problema es que al aumentar el angulo de ataque se aumenta también la resistencia al avance del perfil, y si se aumenta demasiado el aire se desprende del perfil y este entra en perdida.
Si tratas de que un motor se eleve "solo" con su helice y sin un fuselage te va a ser imposible, por que en ese caso el motor va a hacer girar la helice solo por diferencia de masas entre ambos, cuando lo sueltes el estator del motor va a girar en sentido contrario a la helice reduciendo la velocidad de la helice con respecto al aire, es como si se frenara, pierde sustentacion y cae.
El fuselage es esencial por que mantiene al motor fijo en el espacio para poder comandar el rotor, si o si lo necesitas para levantar vuelo.

Si van a comprar helices como dice uno de los post nesesitan averiguar bien los datos de esas helices, para poder elegir un motor acorde y dimensionar un fuselage, nesesitan saber las rpm de trabajo y cuanta sustentacion (fuerza) genera cada pala con que angulo de ataque y a cuantas rpm, sin esos datos se complica demasiado por que no van a poder saber que motor usar y cuanto van a poder levantar, se los tiene que dar el vendedor por que para averiguarlos se nesesita si o si un tunel de viento.


----------



## gca (Feb 28, 2010)

"Hola KiuKiv, disculpa que te corrija pero el aire que circula por el extrados (arriva) circula mas rapido, al circular mas rapido se reduce la presion estatica y se genera una fuerza perpendicular al perfil, Sustentacion."

  Gracias por la correcion tenes razon el aire por arriva circula mas rapio, porque tiene que compensar y llegar al mismo tiempo que el aire de abajo , pero en la parte superior hay mas recorrido (superficie) por lo que para compensar tiene que ir a mayor velocidad.
 Lo que te combendria es armar primero el fuselaje a tu gusto, luego buscate un motor y unas aspas en base al peso del fuselaje que armaste. O bien al rebes tenes tal motor podes conseguir tales aspas, armate un fuselaje de tal peso. Yo usaria 4 motores, es mucho mas estable y facil de maniobrar, sin tener que andar usando el sistema de rotor de un helicoptero que es algo muy complicado.
 Ah ahora que me acuerdo, vi en un foro de aeromodelismo que agarraban el motor a una balanza con la helice respectiva (era para un avion en este caso) y lo ponian en marcha y se fijaban la fuerza que ejercia. Esto lo tendrias que hacer para tener los valores exactos de lo que tu motor con las aspas puedan llegar a empujar.
Ah me olvidaba, me egrese el 2008 (4º año) en el Newbery.


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Gracias tinchorojo89 y KiuKIV !!!*Ahora me quedó todo más claro!, voy a conseguir las hélices y los motores y luego voy a probar con pedazos de telgopor o madera balsa, hasta qué peso puede levantar el helicóptero y en base a ese dato, diseño el fuselaje. 
Una pequeña duda que tengo, es posible que helicóptero a X velocidad se mantenga estable (fijo) en el aire?, o si deja de ascender, entra en pérdida rapidamente?
Y una última cosa, en un foro de aeromodelismo encontre lo que sería el método más facil de hacer una hélice según ellos, aerodinámica....les adjunto la imagen, estaría compuesta por varias plaquitas de madera balsa dispuestas escalonadamente. Les parece factible?? Igualmente para probar, sino funca veo de conseguirlas.
_Gracias denuevo!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Feb 28, 2010)

juampi98 dijo:


> *Gracias tinchorojo89 y KiuKIV !!!*Ahora me quedó todo más claro!, voy a conseguir las hélices y los motores y luego voy a probar con pedazos de telgopor o madera balsa, hasta qué peso puede levantar el helicóptero y en base a ese dato, diseño el fuselaje.
> Una pequeña duda que tengo, es posible que helicóptero a X velocidad se mantenga estable (fijo) en el aire?, o si deja de ascender, entra en pérdida rapidamente?
> Y una última cosa, en un foro de aeromodelismo encontre lo que sería el método más facil de hacer una hélice según ellos, aerodinámica....les adjunto la imagen, estaría compuesta por varias plaquitas de madera balsa dispuestas escalonadamente. Les parece factible?? Igualmente para probar, sino funca veo de conseguirlas.
> _Gracias denuevo!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Hola juampi98, un helicptor no nesesita desplasarse ne el aire para elevarse como un avion por que las palas del rotor ya se estan desplazando en el aire (girando). A determinadas rpm  la sustentacion generada por el rotor sera igual al peso de la aeronave entonces esta permanecerá estática.
Esas helices con plaquitas de madera balsa pueden funcinar como helices, pero no creo que anden bien como un rotor de un helicoptero, fijate que las palas de un rotor son mas parecidas a un ala que a una helice. Las helices varian su perfil, cuerda y angulo de ataque desde la raiz hasta la puntera por las diferente velocidades tangenciales que hay de raiz a puntera, los rotores no trabajan a tantas rpm para que no entren en perdida, por eso las variaciones de velocidad tangencial no son tan grandes, y tanto le perfil, la cuerda y el angulo de ataque se mantienen casi constantes.


----------



## Dario (Feb 28, 2010)

juampi.
otra cosa que tenes que tener en cuenta, es que para mantener la estabilidad de tu helicoptero, vas a nesecitar un giroscopio, y la helice tambien lleva una barra estabilizadora que le ayuda a mantenerse quieto en el aire.
te paso un par de imagenes.



el detalle de como va puesta la barra, esta mal marcado, es una imagen que baje de internet a modo ilustrativo.
aca hay un enlace con mas info hacerca de los helicopteros r/c.
saludosss
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29901&stc=1&d=1267367916


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 28, 2010)

Gracias D@rio! pero me parece que ese estabilizador es para helis de 1 motor principal y rotor de cola o coaxiales en el mismo eje, éste al ser en tándem debería ser más estable y no necesitarlo.
Saludos



tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola juampi98, un helicptor no nesesita desplasarse ne el aire para elevarse como un avion por que las palas del rotor ya se estan desplazando en el aire (girando). A determinadas rpm  la sustentacion generada por el rotor sera igual al peso de la aeronave entonces esta permanecerá estática.
> Esas helices con plaquitas de madera balsa pueden funcinar como helices, pero no creo que anden bien como un rotor de un helicoptero, fijate que las palas de un rotor son mas parecidas a un ala que a una helice. Las helices varian su perfil, cuerda y angulo de ataque desde la raiz hasta la puntera por las diferente velocidades tangenciales que hay de raiz a puntera, los rotores no trabajan a tantas rpm para que no entren en perdida, por eso las variaciones de velocidad tangencial no son tan grandes, y tanto le perfil, la cuerda y el angulo de ataque se mantienen casi constantes.


Ahhh, tenía un mal concepto de "hélice" voy a buscar algún perfil que se parezca a un ala como decís.
Buscando esto vi que en los helicópteros a radiocontrol se usan a veces 2, 3 o 4 palas (si es que una pala es el radio). Esto tiene alguna importancia?
Gracias


----------



## Dario (Feb 28, 2010)

juampi98 dijo:


> Gracias D@rio! pero me parece que ese estabilizador es para helis de 1 motor principal y rotor de cola o coaxiales en el mismo eje, éste al ser en tándem debería ser más estable y no necesitarlo.
> Saludos


 
mmm... fijate que si lo vas a hacer en tandem vas a necesitar los estabilizadores igual y con mas razon aun. te lo digo por experiencia propia. cuando lo pongas en marcha se va a caer para un costado. 
eso va a suceder porque ambas helices van a querer salir en distintas direcciones por no tener un sistema de compensacion en las helices. ¿cual es el sistema de compensacion? la barra estabilizadora que tienen las helices.
no estoy bien seguro de lo que queres hacer pero, de la unica forma que no necesitarias la barra estabilizadora pero si un giroscopio y un ascelerometro, seria haciendo algo como esto:
saludosss


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 28, 2010)

> ambas helices van a querer salir en distintas direcciones por no tener un sistema de compensacion en las helices


No entiendo por qué decís eso, el sistema es simple, cada rotor al girar en forma contraria al otro neutrilaza el par motor, evitando el efecto giroscopio....con un control de voltaje de cada motor, varío las RPM y así hago que suba o baje, si quiero que gire en su mismo eje redusco las RPM de uno de los rotores y listo. Con eso está, no necesito que se desplace.


----------



## Dario (Feb 28, 2010)

ok, cuando experimentes subite un video 
saludos y buena suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## juampi98 (Feb 28, 2010)

D@rio dijo:


> ok, cuando experimentes subite un video
> saludos y buena suerte con tu proyecto


Gracias!, apenás lo tenga volando (y espero que no por la ventana) subo el video y veo de hacer un tuto y lo mando a los proyectos del foro.
Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 28, 2010)

juampi98 dijo:


> No entiendo por qué decís eso, el sistema es simple, cada rotor al girar en forma contraria al otro neutrilaza el par motor, evitando el efecto giroscopio....con un control de voltaje de cada motor, varío las RPM y así hago que suba o baje, si quiero que gire en su mismo eje redusco las RPM de uno de los rotores y listo. Con eso está, no necesito que se desplace.




Si... pero ambos motores deben girar exactamente a la misma velocidad y con la misma fuerza para neutralizase... lo que he visto en helicopteros de jugete es que añaden una perilla extra que ajusta las RPMs, asi uno no se tiene que preocupar al usar los controles normales...


----------



## gca (Feb 28, 2010)

Justament un diseño asi (como el de la foto) es el que yo diria que hagas.


----------



## juampi98 (Mar 2, 2010)

Entonces pruebo, primero intento con el de 2 motores en tándem (que me es más fácil conseguir 2 motores iguales que 4) y si no hay buenos resultados, paso al de 4.... 
Saludos!!!!!


----------



## gca (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok pero al no tener el rotor te limitas a 2 movimientos con 2 motores nomas ( adelante y atras), con 4 motores tenes 4 movimientos (adlante, atras, derecha, izquierda) depende tus necesidades.

Saludos


----------



## Dario (Mar 2, 2010)

otra cosa, si le das mas velocidad a un motor para tratar de ir adelante, no vas a lograr mas que empiece a girar como loco y esto va a suceder porque uno de los motores va a quedar mas lento que el otro. claro, eso si logras que vuele...
perdon, no es que quiera desanimarte, solo te lo digo en base a lo que yo ya experimente. lo que yo saque en cuenta fue que de la unica forma que podria hacer un elicoptero que realmente vuele, es usando dos motores principales con helices moviles (con barra estabilizadora) y un motor mas pequeño con una pequeña helice fija que suba y baje la cola, para de esa manera hacer que se incline hacia adelante y hacia atras para conseguir ir en esas direcciones. esa fue mi conclusion despues de experimentar durante dos años en el tema. y que alguien que tenga experiencia en helicopteros r/c me corrija si me equivoco.
saludosss


----------



## juampi98 (Mar 2, 2010)

KiuKIV dijo:


> Ok pero al no tener el rotor te limitas a 2 movimientos con 2 motores nomas ( adelante y atras), con 4 motores tenes 4 movimientos (adlante, atras, derecha, izquierda) depende tus necesidades.
> 
> Saludos


Pero si supuestamente desacelero uno de los 2 motores, debería girar (como dice Darío) por el efecto giroscopio ya que no se neutralizaría el par y el heli giraría en sentido contrario al que gira el rotor mas potente. Por ende podría girar pero sin desplazarse si es correcto como lo pienso. Con eso ya sería suficiente para lo que necesito
Agradezco tus buenos augurios D@rio  jajaja, pero sigo pensando que puede funcionar, no se desplazará pero creo que subir, estabilizarse y girar sobre su eje va a poder hacerlo. Si me alcanza el tiempo le añado un 3er motor para ver si puedo hacer que se desplace, pero es prescindible....ah y también voy a ver de darle algún toque "bélico", ya que me quedaron partes de mi anterior proyecto "el lanzamisiles" (locuras es mi segundo nombre). 
Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Mar 2, 2010)

Buenas,

He ido leyendo el tema pero me quedan algunas dudas:
¿Que relacion potencia/peso aproximada es necesaria para que se eleve un motor?
¿Como puedo saber la potencia del motor si no lo indica?¿Hay forma de saberlo?

He pensado en hacer un UFO como el que enseñaba Dario, pero en pequeño, con un cuello de botella de 2L que tiene una forma muy parecida a la que se ve en los videos, pero tengo mas dudas,¿El motor tiene que ser igual que para un helicoptero o puede ser de menor potencia?

Tengo un motor de maquinilla de afeitar, no sirve para estas cosas ¿no? Lo ideal seria probarlo, pero tengo que modificar algunas cosas y prefiero no tocarlo si no sirve.

Gracias.
Saludos.
P.D: Un ejercito de mini-ufos controlados a la vez con un mismo mando a distancia podria ser muy interesante


----------



## Dario (Mar 2, 2010)

juampi98 dijo:


> Agradezco tus buenos augurios D@rio  jajaja!


 
no vayas a pensar que te estoy desanimando por fabor, solo quiero que te evites dolores de cabeza y hagas las cosas bien para que no te falle jeje... de verdad... me gustaria ver funcionando un proyecto en el cual colabore con mis opiniones porque hasta aqui he dado muchas ideas en muchos temas, tanto sea de robotica como, de aeromodelismo y tambien de electronica pero, no veo todavia a nadie que haya concluido su proyecto. espero que vos lo puedas concluir aunque mas no sea que se eleve unos pocos centimetros.
te deseo la mejor de las suertes en tu proyecto ¡¡¡y adelante que si se puede!!! como decia mi profesor de electronica: es facil... ...nadamas que es dificil... pero eso no quiere decir que no se pueda.
amigo limbo:
necesitas un motor que tenga porlomenos 20.000 rpm y el cuello de botella no se si te sirva ya que si es pequeño lo que queres hacer, vas a necesitar que el material sea muy libiano.
saludosss


----------



## Limbo (Mar 2, 2010)

> necesitas un motor que tenga porlomenos 20.000 rpm


La cuestion es, ¿Como se que revoluciones tiene un motor? Todos los que tengo no indican nada escrito.


> el cuello de botella no se si te sirva ya que si es pequeño lo que queres hacer, vas a necesitar que el material sea muy libiano.


No especifique, pero con cuello de botella me referia a solo el plastico fino, sin la rosca de arriba. No pesa casi nada (5gr aprox. no creo que mas).


----------



## juampi98 (Mar 2, 2010)

D@rio dijo:


> no vayas a pensar que te estoy desanimando por fabor, solo quiero que te evites dolores de cabeza y hagas las cosas bien para que no te falle jeje... de verdad... me gustaria ver funcionando un proyecto en el cual colabore con mis opiniones porque hasta aqui he dado muchas ideas en muchos temas, tanto sea de robotica como, de aeromodelismo y tambien de electronica pero, no veo todavia a nadie que haya concluido su proyecto. espero que vos lo puedas concluir aunque mas no sea que se eleve unos pocos centimetros.
> te deseo la mejor de las suertes en tu proyecto ¡¡¡y adelante que si se puede!!! como decia mi profesor de electronica: es facil... ...nadamas que es dificil... pero eso no quiere decir que no se pueda.
> amigo limbo:
> necesitas un motor que tenga porlomenos 20.000 rpm y el cuello de botella no se si te sirva ya que si es pequeño lo que queres hacer, vas a necesitar que el material sea muy libiano.
> saludosss


Gracias D@ario!!!!!!!! , fue un pequeño chiste 
En otro foro leí que llega un punto donde si la velocidad sigue aumentado empieza a decaer el Torque/Cm, capaz que son demasiadas RPM......hay una forma saber esto, Práctica! Probás, si no funca medís con un tacómetro las RPM y empezás a variar. Personalmente voy a hacer las pruebas iniciales con los 2 motores en un pedazo de plancha de telgopor, a la vez voy probando distintos diseños de hélices...si funciona, voy aumentando el peso para saber cuanto va a tener que pesar el fuselaje.
Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Mar 2, 2010)

He encontrado un tacometro casero en una web, por si a alguien le interesa: http://www.slototal.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=11


----------



## Dario (Mar 13, 2010)

hola juampi.
¿como va lo del heli???


----------



## ivan147007 (Mar 14, 2010)

amigos yo quiero hacer un helicopotero pero como lo elevo tengo que tener en cuenta la potencia del motor y el peso el tamaño de las aspas y el peso de la bateria etc, ect , como para volverse loco no muchachos......gracias.....saludos.....
.................................
................
........


----------



## juampi92 (Mar 26, 2010)

D@rio dijo:


> hola juampi.
> ¿como va lo del heli???


 
Hola D@rio!!!
Bien!, por suerte pude conseguir 2 motores potentes de dc, estoy dedicandome a hacer diferentes modelos de hélices con madera balsa para probar el que mejor vaya.
En el caso de que no ande con estos motores, paso a los brushless porque pude conseguir un ESC pero de 400v, por lo que debería hacer una reducción con 3 trafos.....cosa que quiero dejar para última instancia x un tema de complejidad.
Supongo que la próx. semana ya voy a tener todo listo para hacer las pruebas iniciales y les comento las novedades 
Salu2!


----------



## bb1 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.miliamperios.com/foro/micro-helicopteros-electricos-f9/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 26, 2010)

un plano de helicoptero de verdad no le sirve para sacar alguna idea?con eso de los rotores de cola


----------



## Dario (Mar 26, 2010)

hola juampi. aca hay algunas ideas para las helices diy http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=960074

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=532452&highlight=propellers
saludosss


----------



## mixato (Jun 3, 2010)

Una pregunta como resolvieron lo de las ESC para brusless? Yo estuve investigando muchisimo el tema del Quad, y las ESC me bajaron mucho los animos, porque si bien una no es es cara 4 hacen que todo se vaya a las nubes.
Si usaron motores bruhsed. Cuales usaron? a que precio mas o menos?


----------



## juampi98 (Jun 4, 2010)

mixato dijo:


> Una pregunta como resolvieron lo de las ESC para brusless? Yo estuve investigando muchisimo el tema del Quad, y las ESC me bajaron mucho los animos, porque si bien una no es es cara 4 hacen que todo se vaya a las nubes.
> Si usaron motores bruhsed. Cuales usaron? a que precio mas o menos?


Finalmente el proyecto quedó a mitad.....averigué por los motores brushless pero la verdad que son muuuuuy caros para el presupuesto que tenemos, además de necesitar el ESC. Con motores de DC es imposible. También hay que tener el cuenta el tema de las aspas que hay que adaptarlas al motor para obtener el mayor empuje...el cálculo y el armado también bastante jodido.
Al final, estamos viendo si hacemos un dirigible inflado con helio o hidrógeno (que sería mejor, pero por ser inestable no es muy seguro) y manejarlo por puerto //, o cambiar radicalmente y hacer algo con pic....es para una expo a fin de año así que estamos con tiempo 
Gracias a todos los que colaboraron con el heli!!!


----------



## DANDY (Jun 27, 2010)

y a alguien se le ocurrio usar el motor de una podadora de cesped como la siguiente?, esta tiene alta rpm el detalle seria controlarla ya que es a gasolina


----------



## Dario (Jun 27, 2010)

jaja... un motor glow para aeromodelismo cuesta unos 70 dolares y una podadora de ese tipo, cuesta al rededor de 150 dolares. mmm... me quedo con el glow


----------



## DANDY (Jul 1, 2010)

los motores que se deben usar ya se sabe que deben ser busshles osea sin escobillas, aqui hay uno modificado a partir de un cd rom, lo saqué de http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Motores_Brushless estoy entusiamado por armarme un helicoptero para mi proyecto de univiersidad ..... creen que se pueda usar un motor trifasico pequeño cualquiera? tengo varios de distintas potencias


----------



## rastone1993 (Jul 3, 2010)

Yo llegue medio tarde al foro, construír un helicóptero casero era mi gran sueño hace 3 años atrás...pero aún lo anhelo...


miren lo que hice a los 15 años

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16dzcMrHKKY


----------



## Dario (Jul 3, 2010)

aaah... mi gran sueño, es lograr hacer un cuadrocopter como este o almenos que se le parezca...


----------



## juguetero (Dic 13, 2010)

hey 
olvidan la teoria de las poleas  si hacen un juego de engranage podrian usar solo un motor y asi reducir el consumo electrico para una bateria de lipo a 4.5 volts o 4x1/3aaa 150ah con palas de avioneta escala 1a1/12


----------



## rastone1993 (Dic 13, 2010)

juguetero dijo:


> hey
> olvidan la teoria de las poleas  si hacen un juego de engranage podrian usar solo un motor y asi reducir el consumo electrico para una bateria de lipo a 4.5 volts o 4x1/3aaa 150ah con palas de avioneta escala 1a1/12



¿cómo es eso? estoy interesado


----------

